# Insurance for Leasing?



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats on your possible lease. 

The insurance you may be required to have by some lease agreements will vary from lease to lease. This may include liability, mortality, major medical, and surgical insurances. Rate will vary according to the horses value, use, age, and the company itself.

There really is no one 'best company or policy' they all have their high and low points. But some companies with good reviews that I've heard about are:
Markel
Broadstone
Hallmark
Great American
Blue Bridle

You can also contact local insurance agencies for help with equine insurance, and the rate may be lower if you go with a local group instead of a big name, but remember to always read over the policy.


----------

